# Will your reptile be on the EU banned list? Probably not!



## EUARK Tony (Jun 18, 2012)

*Surprisingly Sensible EU Legislation *

Reptile keepers can breathe a tentative sigh of relief following the publication of long awaited EU legislation to control invasive species. Experts across Europe were fearful of heavy handed new rules similar to those implemented in Belgium and Holland being rolled our across the continent. However, the new legislation currently appears to comprise a more sensible approach, banning a maximum of up to 50 harmful and invasive plants and animals. The list of banned animals has not yet been compiled or released.

Once compiled and ratified, it will become illegal to keep any plant or animal that is covered by the new legislation. It is thought that ‘grandfather rights’ will be assigned to those who already keep these species, although the full details on how this will operate is not yet known. Individual member states will decide upon the conditions of such ‘grandfather rights’ depending on the specific circumstances of the species and the country in question. The restrictions will likely make breeding, growing and transporting illegal for any banned species other than for scientific purposes. 

While the full list of banned species is yet to be compiled, experts believe it is, at present, unlikely that any reptiles will be added. Given the scope of the legislation to include plants an animal across all taxa, it is unlikely that many reptiles, if any, will make the list given the current restriction of 50 species. 

However, there is still some concern regarding the provision for each country within the EU to devise its own list of ‘Species of Concern’. Such a list could effectively ban the keeping of any species considered invasive to that particular country.

Chris Newman is the chairman of the FBH and has been invited to participate in the Government’s working group that debates the issue of invasive species. “Hopefully decisions on what will or will not be included on the lists will be based on good science and not speculation.” says Chris. “The UK already has the Non-Native Species Secretariat which is, as far as I am aware, the only EU member state with a specific government department. The NSS generally take a very sensible, balanced and proportionate approach. Other countries may be more radical.”


*Definitions*

*Invasive Species*
An invasive species is any plant or animal that is not native and causes damage to the economy or ecology. A species can be non-native without being invasive if it does not cause damage. This legislation addresses only invasive species.

*‘White List’*
Refers to a list of species that have been approved for ownership. Only species on the list can be legally owned. Belgium currently has ‘White Lists’ legislation for mammals which lists just 41 species that are legal to keep. A similar list for reptiles is expected to be published soon.

*‘Black List’*
Refers to a list of species that are prohibited. Such lists are less restrictive than ‘White List’ legislation and species are usually included after establishing satisfactory evidence as to their invasive status.


*Thank you!*
The FBH has been involved in the discussions regarding this legislation since 2008. We would like to thank all of our supporters for their continued commitment to the work and values of the FBH. Without your support and assistance it would be impossible to continue our work.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

So each country will be able to ban potentially invasive species depending on the threat each species would pose in that country. 

I am not sure how that is any different to how things are now ???? 

The only difference seems to be that there will be a very small black list of species that apply to all countries in the EU. Almost certainly if it going to be that small a list (less than 50 species across all taxa) then they are probably all sensible choices to be banned. 

But I can't really see what the point of this legislation is ?


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Dragon Farm said:


> So each country will be able to ban potentially invasive species depending on the threat each species would pose in that country.
> 
> I am not sure how that is any different to how things are now ????
> 
> ...


There is no point. This was the big thing that was going to screw up our hobby well thats what the FBH told us all. So if you donated money to them so they could go on there £9k jolly to save our hobby you were all mugged off :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Dragon Farm said:


> So each country will be able to ban potentially invasive species depending on the threat each species would pose in that country.
> 
> I am not sure how that is any different to how things are now ????
> 
> ...


What you are overlooking is when this legislation was first proposed the intention was it would be biased on a White List principle, i.e. a list of species permitted. That has changed to a Black List, i.e. a list of species banned – that difference is colossal. Had a White List been adopted it would have decimated the hobby.

Also the introduction of an EU Regulation on invasive is a massive change, it now requires each EU Member State to do something; this was not the case before. If the EU list of Concern (i.e. banned species) remains at only 50 species, I would be very, very surprised.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Actually I think 'decimate' dramatically underplays how bad things could have been. 

I am just saying that as things appear to have turned out, things don't seem very different. I know the UK, Spain, Portugal already have banned species (a black list), and they are the only countries I really know about. But I bet the vast majority, especially the 'biggies' like France, Germany also already have a black list. 

I am just saying things could have been alot worse. I doubt the average hobbyist will be affected.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Jabba the mentor said:


> There is no point. This was the big thing that was going to screw up our hobby well thats what the FBH told us all. So if you donated money to them so they could go on there £9k jolly to save our hobby you were all mugged off :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
while you on the other hand have done exactly what to protect our hobby.?


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

sharpstrain said:


> while you on the other hand have done exactly what to protect our hobby.?


Probably more than you know without taking peoples money for nothing


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Dragon Farm said:


> Actually I think 'decimate' dramatically underplays how bad things could have been.
> 
> I am just saying that as things appear to have turned out, things don't seem very different. I know the UK, Spain, Portugal already have banned species (a black list), and they are the only countries I really know about. But I bet the vast majority, especially the 'biggies' like France, Germany also already have a black list.
> 
> I am just saying things could have been alot worse. I doubt the average hobbyist will be affected.


I don’t disagree, if a White List had been implemented the consequences would have been devastating. 

As I understand it less than half of the 28 Member States have legislation regards to invasive species, so an EU Regulation will have implications. 

The average UK keeper is now, thankfully, not likely to be adversely affected, keepers in other MS will not be so fortunate I suspect……!!

It is also worth noting that whilst this battle to fight the introduction of an insidious White List has been won, the war continues and the overall push to see the introduction in to the EU continues.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Jabba the mentor said:


> Probably more than you know without taking peoples money for nothing


so what exactly?


----------



## Pole (Nov 7, 2013)

what about owners of CITES listed species that are native to Europe? should we be worried?


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't think of any European CITIES listed species, that are likely to be added to the list of species that could pose a threat as an 'alien species' (in non native countries within the EU). The CITIES status is as far as I can think of irrelevant. 

The obvious example of a EU listed CITIES species are the Testudo tortoises, like T. hermanni, but as far as I know these have never been deliberately or accidentally established outside of their natural range.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Please keep this topic on track. It is important that it is debated and talked about and I or other mods don't want to have to close this thread.

Liz


----------

